# billing 94660



## cycle47 (Nov 24, 2008)

Can anyone tell me if code 94660 must be done face-to-face?  We can't seem to find any clear documentation.


----------



## Herbie Lorona (Nov 24, 2008)

I dont see anything that clearly documents it but from everything i read while i was researching it i believe it does have to be done under direct face-to-face contact.


----------



## gflippen (Oct 18, 2011)

*Melissa Flippen*

Please give me the correct CPT code for reading and interpreting CPAP and BIPAP and does 94660 require face-to-face


----------



## gflippen (Oct 18, 2011)

gflippen@danvilleortho.com said:


> Please give me the correct CPT code for reading and interpreting CPAP and BIPAP and does 94660 require face-to-face when doing the interpretation


----------

